# id this plant please



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

this was sold to me as a amazon sword but from all the amazon sword pics i have seen, is is defenitally not. it has a long stem with a 2-3" leaf that looks like a honey suckle leaf. it just recently bloomed and has 16 little leafs ranging from barley there to 3" tall. also it has these things on it that showed up a while ago, it is like algae coming out of the "pores" of the leaf, there arnt too many but it is just strange. please id this pic for me, i know it is a hard pic to see, but i dont have my cam with me now so i cant. no clue









edit: it is the one on the far left. it is really in my 10g now cause i now have no plants in my 55g


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

the one on the far left which doesn't look plastic I believe is _Echinodorus grandiflorus_ possibly _Echinodorus Subalatus_


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

The leaf pattern is not clear so i cannot tell from that pic.
Try posting a closer pic if possible...


----------



## Pterogho (Feb 8, 2004)

If the leaves are kinda leathery it may be E. Grandiflorus or the like, but if the leaves otherwise seem crispy and easy to fold up like fine paper, it might be Ottelia Alismoides you got there.
Yes! A closer picture may do the the trick.


----------



## booger (Mar 8, 2004)

Post a better pic


----------

